# Wisconsin and UP Michigan Grouse.



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Took a weekend trip grouse hunting with a coworker while on an upper-midwest sales trip. Spent Saturday in the UP (neither of us have ever been there before). Tried hunting the Hiawatha national forest (north of Manistique, MI), but learned that almost the whole thing is old growth forest with little forest management. Spent most of the day looking for good cover (drove 200 miles of backroads) and only put up one bird. Later I would hear that most of the good grouse cover is on the western side of the UP (west of highway 41). I can't testify to that, but I can advise not to waste your time in the Hiawatha. 

Sunday and Monday more than made up for it. We headed to NE Wisconsin and put up anywhere from 15-18 birds per day. Not 15-18 flushes, but 15-18 birds...some of which we got to flush 2-3 times. Birds were VERY skittery (even for grouse) and we only got shots at seven (took down four). Not bad for two guys without a dog. One of my birds was a BIG gray-phase male whose tail feathers measured a solid 8" long. Biggest grouse I've ever seen. 

This is the first year of the grouse numbers really cycling up. Next 2-3 years should be really, really good.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

good reading man, get any pics of the grouse?


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Just got a pic of my first bird of the trip. Younger female...gray phase, but not as gray as the big male.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Excellent Saildog! I really appreciate the report. Was thinking about going to that area next year on my way to Minnesota. I have been knocking around the idea of trying somewhere in the LP this weekend, maybe around Grayling. Never been there.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Never hunted the LP (or know anyone that does). Good luck on that one.


----------

